# hard to find groups michigan



## BIG DAWG (Apr 3, 2011)

Why is it so hard to find some bully groups that have shows out of Michigan? We have alot of beautiful dogs over here. Come on West Michigan lets do some shows or group meets! If you are from the West Michigan I would love to hear from you.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

If you have a facebook page, look up LionsGate Kennels Michigan. They are out of Benton Harbor and have west side bully get togethers.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks appreciate it. Are you familar with them or out of west michigan?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

im outta sturgis / kalamazoo but i have a ukc style apbt.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

He's got bigger style athletic bully's. I know him from another forum, but I'm on the Detroit side of the state. He's alway's having get togethers at parks and on lake Michigan. Good guy and very Bully knowledgable.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks I will keep that in mind. Does he happen to be on this site?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks he wouldn't happen to be on this forum? or if you can get him in contact with me.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I used to live in Kalamazoo,MI. There used to be a nice dog show at the Kalamazoo Fair grounds do you know if they still do that?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That would be the UKC Premier. They hold it every year.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

ukc holds alot of shows at the fairgrounds ... its only a few miles from thier HQ
i grew up about 5 miles from there


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you know when that show is in Kalamazoo? I still have my house in the zoo I wasnt able to sale before I moved, so I planned to come down and check on the house which is right done the road from the fairgrounds


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

jsgixxer said:


> Do you know when that show is in Kalamazoo? I still have my house in the zoo I wasnt able to sale before I moved, so I planned to come down and check on the house which is right done the road from the fairgrounds


18th Annual PREMIER
Premium List
Hosted by The United Kennel Club, Inc.
Kalamazoo County Expo Center and Fairground
2900 Lake Street • Kalamazoo MI 49048
June 17, 18 & 19, 2011


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

if your gonna be there lemme know maybe we can say hello a sec ... brock loves to meet new people!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Whoo Michigan! That's good to know..I'll be there forsure


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

look for a red fawn apbt layin in somones lap .. ill be holding his leash lol


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha we'll have matching dogs if I bring Loki! How crowded does it usually get? Lo is pretty edgy around crowds and I don't want him starting any shtick..


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Just marked my calendar, I'll be there too!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Haha we'll have matching dogs if I bring Loki! How crowded does it usually get? Lo is pretty edgy around crowds and I don't want him starting any shtick..


this is one of thier biggest events of the year


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> this is one of thier biggest events of the year


Yeahh haha I looked it up right after I asked that... I'm excited though I haven't been to a show since I was little.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

when they show the champion apbt , look for a ref fawn thats bigger then the rest .. thats prolly brock .. im gonna bet he is over 80 by that point kinda a lil worried he is gonna be too big
not supposed to be a fault but if judges dont like bigger dogs he will get penalized for it .
his sibs are much smaller tho


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

What's going on guys! Rob thanks for telling me about this. My name is Eric Clayton of DDK and partners with Lionsgate. I live in Benton harbor, MI and I also like to have get togethers with the dogsso everyone can enjoy them. My dogs go alot of places with me and they love meeting new people. Feel free to get ahold of me ([email protected]) and we can get a group together


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I will for sure let you if I decide to come that weekend


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in michigan .. but that pretty far from me .. im from the metro detroit area lol =]


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> I live in michigan .. but that pretty far from me .. im from the metro detroit area lol =]


3 hours .. not that far =-)


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Just be on the radar for 2 lost looking girls, a goofy dog, and a baby haha that's probably me...


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I live 6 hrs and I am going to try to make it


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow my Mom (which lives in Lansing) just texted me and said the gas was up to $3.99


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I live 30 minutes south of Detroit and would love to meet up with other dog people! Hope to see some people at some dog shows


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I am really, really looking forward to this show. Does anyone know what would be the best day to go?


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I would say the best day is Saturday, the last time I went was 2 years ago and the place was packed


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

jsgixxer said:


> I would say the best day is Saturday, the last time I went was 2 years ago and the place was packed


OK thanks


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

its gonna be packed the entire weekend


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> 18th Annual PREMIER
> Premium List
> Hosted by The United Kennel Club, Inc.
> Kalamazoo County Expo Center and Fairground
> ...


is this strictly a bully show? I might show up for this one.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> is this strictly a bully show? I might show up for this one.


no its not bullys , its a normal dog show . its about the biggest ukc show of the year!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> no its not bullys , its a normal dog show . its about the biggest ukc show of the year!


never been to a dog show, what can I expect? Confirmation, weight pull, agility? all the above? thanks


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> never been to a dog show, what can I expect? Confirmation, weight pull, agility? all the above? thanks


i know ther will be wp and conf . not sure about the rest tho


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

okay great WP is what I am looking for. Do they do any ADBA shows in MI anymore?


----------



## Whitney (Sep 15, 2010)

I am also in the Detroit area. Would love to meet some people at upcoming shows or something. We should all try and get together at the premier -- have a little Pit Bull party haha


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> okay great WP is what I am looking for. Do they do any ADBA shows in MI anymore?


i havnt seen any on thier website


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> its gonna be packed the entire weekend


I might have to make a whole weekend of it then. 
Do spectators normally bring their dogs? Or if you're not showing, should you just leave your dog at home?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Luvum said:


> I might have to make a whole weekend of it then.
> Do spectators normally bring their dogs? Or if you're not showing, should you just leave your dog at home?


id leave him home if your not gonna do anything with him . there are crates of entered dogs everywhere ..


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

With premier there will be WP, Conf., Terrier races, Agility, Rally, Dock Diving, and lots and lots of vendors. It's a fun event to go to. You get to see some of the best of the best dogs there. There often demos of other sports as well. It's a must go to event. I would leave your dogs at home unless there's a reason you can't. At least bring crates that you can set up and leave them in. You don't want to have them out and about if they aren't use to enthuse events. 

ADBA is a tough one to find I. Michigan lately. Most of the ADBA folks I know have been traveling south for shows. Keep an eye out on the event form as well. I know there are events like Dog Day in the Park up in Grand Rapids that happens in June.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Michigan ADBA club is not hosting a point show this year, but we will be hosting a fun show at the Wayne County Fairgrounds on June 4th with altered dogs welcome to attend and an all breed weight pull.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I will have to see if I can make the premier then.. hmm hope to see you all there


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm from SE Michigan too. I will have to try and make the show


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

This show's coming up next weekend. I'll be there on Sat, and I'm sure it's going to be absolutely crazy there, but if anyone wants to try and meet up somehow let me know.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be at Premier on Saturday!!!

I'm debating whether to take Ellie as there will (obviously) be a lot of dogs there, and I'm thinking it might be too much for her.

But Kane and I will be there for sure, and I would love to meet up with people before the show so we can wander around the show together!! I'm not sure I'll be able to find you guys if we get there separately with so many people and dogs; I wouldn't be surprised if I walked right by you guys. 

I live in the Lansing area, so it'll take me about an hour and a half to get to Kzoo. PM me and we can discuss details.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why do I always see these things late? Lmao and I even posted in there a couple months ago! I might be able to make it out on Sunday, there is stuff going on on Sunday, right? What are the hours on that???


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sure we've got a few GP members competing. I'd be fun to know who so we can root you on. 

K8, it'd be great to meet you there! I just pm'd you.

Megan, the web site says 7am-9pm, with most things starting at 8:00. Not sure how long it will last on Sunday though.


----------

